# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartritmestoornissen - Artikels

## Agnes574

Hartritmestoornissen

Wat is een hartritmestoornis?
Bij een hartritmestoornis kan het hart overslaan, onregelmatig gaan kloppen, te langzaam kloppen of op hol slaan.

Meestal ontstaan hartritmestoornissen in aanvallen: ze ontstaan plotseling en zijn ook even plotseling weer verdwenen, soms na seconden, soms pas na uren.

Bijna iedereen heeft wel eens het hart voelen overslaan. Bijvoorbeeld bij spanningen, of na een sterke kop koffie. Soms blijft dit overslaan langer doorgaan dan een paar tellen en belemmert het u in het dagelijks werk of de slaap. Pas dan is er mogelijk sprake van een hartritmestoornis.

Een hartritmestoornis is vervelend, maar meestal niet gevaarlijk. Bij sommige hartritmestoornissen is er een kans dat er na enige tijd stolsels ontstaan in de boezems van het hart. Als deze hartritmestoornis langer duurt, zijn daarom vaak bloedverdunners nodig.

Waarom een hartritmestoornis ontstaat, is niet zo goed bekend. Het kan op alle leeftijden voorkomen.

Hoe kunt u een hartritmestoornis herkennen?
In rust klopt uw hart tussen de 60 en 100 slagen per minuut. Bij een hartritmestoornis gaat het hart snel, langzaam en/of onregelmatig kloppen. U kunt zich gejaagd voelen, of angstig. Ook kunt u duizelig worden of kortademig. Het ontstaat plotseling en verdwijnt meestal weer binnen enkele minuten of uren.

Wat kunt u zelf doen aan een hartritmestoornis?
U kunt niet veel doen aan een hartritmestoornis. Soms helpt het om de hoeveelheid koffie en/of alcohol te verminderen.

Als u naast de hartkloppingen last heeft van kortademigheid, neem dan contact op met uw huisarts.

Ook als u de aanvallen vaak terugkomen, of als een aanval niet verdwijnt na enkele uren, kunt u beter contact opnemen met uw huisarts.

Welke geneesmiddelen kunnen worden gebruikt bij hartritmestoornissen?
Afhankelijk van het soort ritmestoornis en de conditie van het hart kan de arts medicijnen voorschrijven, een elektrische stroomschok toedienen of een operatie uitvoeren, bijvoorbeeld voor een pacemaker. De geneesmiddelen die gebruikt worden bij hartritmestoornissen worden anti-arrhythmica genoemd.

*Hartglycosiden
Digoxine regelt de hartslag en heft verschillende stoornissen in het hartritme op. Hierdoor wordt de hartslag langzamer.

*Sotalol en andere bèta-blokkers
Bèta-blokkers regelen de hartslag en heffen verschillende stoornissen in het hartritme op. Hierdoor wordt de hartslag langzamer. De bèta-blokker die meestal gebruikt wordt bij hartritmestoornissen in sotalol, deze heeft meer invloed op het hartritme dan de overige bèta-blokkers.
-Voorbeelden: acebutolol, atenolol, metoprolol, oxprenolol, pindolol, propranolol en sotalol.

*Calciumblokkers
De calciumblokkers verapamil en diltiazem regelen de hartslag en heffen verschillende stoornissen in het hartritme op. Hierdoor wordt de hartslag langzamer.
-Voorbeeld: diltiazem en verapamil.

*Anti-arrhythmica
Anti-arrhythmica zijn middelen die diverse stoornissen in het hartritme opheffen. Welke geneesmiddel wordt voorgeschreven hangt af van het soort ritmestoornis en waar in het hart de stoornis zich bevindt. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld in de boezems ('atriumfibrilleren'), of in de kamers ('ventrikelfibrilleren') van het hart zijn.
-Voorbeelden van antiarrhythmica zijn:
>Flecaïnide: voorgeschreven bij snelle samentrekking van de kamers of van de boezems. Het wordt ook toegepast om hartritmestoornissen te voorkomen. Bij sommige hartritmestoornissen van ongeboren baby's wordt het wel aan de moeder voorgeschreven. 
>Amiodaron: voorgeschreven bij snelle samentrekking van de boezems of van de kamers. Het wordt ook toegepast om hartritmestoornissen te voorkomen. Bij sommige hartritmestoornissen van ongeboren baby's wordt het wel aan de moeder voorgeschreven. 
>Disopyramide: voorgeschreven bij snelle samentrekking van de kamers. Het wordt ook toegepast om hartritmestoornissen van zowel de boezems als de kamers te voorkomen. 
>Propafenon: voorgeschreven bij snelle samentrekking van de kamers of van de boezems. Het wordt ook wel gebruikt als andere middelen onvoldoende helpen. 
>Kinidine: voorgeschreven om hartritmestoornissen te voorkomen. Kinidine wordt ook toegepast bij een te snelle samentrekking van de kamers. 
>Fenytoïne: voorgeschreven als andere middelen niet voldoende werken. Fenytoïne wordt ook wel gebruikt voor opheffen van hartritmestoornissen als een te hoge dosis digoxine is gebruikt. 

*Antistollingsmiddelen
Wanneer het hart door een ritmestoornis niet in staat is het bloed goed rond te pompen, ontstaat er in het hart gemakkelijk een bloedpropje. Dit bloedpropje kan vervolgens in de bloedbaan terecht komen en ergens in het lichaam een bloedvat afsluiten. Antistollingsmiddelen remmen de vorming van bloedpropjes af en verminderen zo de kans op afsluiting van een bloedvat. Antistollingsmiddelen worden dus niet tegen de hartritmestoornis zelf gebruikt, maar om complicaties te voorkomen.
-Voorbeelden: acenocoumarol en fenprocoumon.

(bron: artsennet.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Hartritmestoornissen 

Beklemd gevoel 
Hartritmestoornissen zijn best eng. De klachten lopen uiteen van hartkloppingen, het gevoel dat het hart stopt, een beklemd gevoel in borst en keel, pijn op de borst, transpireren, misselijkheid, kortademigheid en vermoeidheid, duizeligheid en veel moeten plassen. 

Wat gebeurt er precies? 
Het hart pompt via het bloed voedingsstoffen en zuurstof naar alle delen van ons lichaam. Om dat goed te kunnen doen, moet het hart regelmatig samentrekken. Het heeft hiervoor een eigen 'elektriciteitscentrale': de sinusknoop. Deze knoop zendt regelmatig stroompjes uit over de hartboezems (bovenste deel van het hart). In rust meestal tussen 60 en 70 slagen per minuut, bij inspanning loopt het op tot 180 slagen. Vanuit de boezems gaat de stroom naar de ondergelegen hartkamers: elke boezemslag wordt gevolgd door een kamerslag. Kamers en boezems zijn 'elektrisch gezien' gescheiden. Daarom loopt het stroompje via de boezem-kamerknoop oftewel de A V-knoop naar een bundel die de prikkels over het hart verspreidt. Er is sprake van hartritmestoornis als het aantal slagen per minuut veel hoger of veel lager is dan gemiddeld, of als de boezems en de kamers niet in de juiste volgorde samentrekken. 

Verschillende stoornissen 
De meest voorkomende hartritmestoornis is extra systolie: een extra samentrekking van de hartkamer door grote inspanning of overmatig koffie- of nicotinegebruik. Iedereen heeft hier wel eens last van. Deze onregelmatigheid is onschuldig. Meer dan de helft van alle hartritmestoornissen zijn zogenoemde supraventriculaire ritme stoornissen. Ze ontstaan vanuit de boezems: boezemfibrilleren valt te vergelijken met een orkest zonder goede dirigent. De frequentie van de hartslag hoort te worden bepaald door de sinusknoop. Deze zorgt dat door een elektrische prikkel de linker- en de rechterhartboezem precies op tijd samenknijpen en het bloed doorsluist naar de twee hartkamers. Bij boezemfibrilleren ontbreekt de onderlinge afstemming - de sinusknoop is niet langer de dirigent, maar alle orkestleden spelen door elkaar heen, wat zorgt voor een chaotische elektrische prikkeling van de boezems. 

Oorzaak en gevolg 
Hartklepafwijkingen, slagaderverkalking of een hartoperatie kunnen oorzaken voor boezemfibrilleren zijn. Als het optreedt na een operatie verdwijnt het meestal weer na verloop van tijd. Maar er kunnen ook oorzaken zijn buiten het hart, zoals longziekten, schildklierstoornissen, een te hoge bloeddruk, stress of fors alcoholgebruik. Er is nog geen gen gevonden dat verantwoordelijk is voor boezemfibrilleren. Toch komt het in de ene familie meer voor dan in de andere. Ook is nog niet bekend of er verband is tussen de aandoening en de overgang. Maar het is wel een feit dat deze ritmestoornissen vaker voorkomen bij vijftigplussers. Het hoort misschien een beetje bij ouder worden. 

Niet levensbedreigend 
Op zich is boezemfibrilleren niet levens¬bedreigend, maar er kunnen zich stolsels in de hartboezem vormen. Als deze door het bloed worden rondgepompt, bestaat de kans op infarcten. Mensen die last hebben van langdurig boezemfibrilleren krijgen daarom meestal bloedverdunners voorgeschreven. Als iemand dertig jaar lang last heeft van boezemfibrilleren met een normale hartfrequentie, hoeft dat niet schadelijk voor het hart te zijn. 

Behandelmethoden 
Als er geen onderliggende oorzaak als een te snel werkende schildklier is, zijn er verschillende manieren om boezemfibrilleren aan te pakken, bijvoorbeeld met medicijnen om aanvallen te voorkomen. Als medicijnen niet helpen, wordt vaak een elektrische cardioversie toegepast, een uitwendig onder narcose toegediende elektrische schok. Ervaart iemand erg veel hinder van de ritmestoornis of geven de medicijnen bijwerkingen, dan kan er gekozen worden voor katheterablatie. Dat is het doorbranden of bevriezen van weefsel in het hart via een katheter dat in de lies onder plaatselijke verdoving wordt ingebracht. Zo kan bijvoorbeeld de AV-knoop worden uitgeschakeld, zodat de onregelmatige samentrekkingen van de boezem de hartkamers niet meer beïnvloeden. De hartkamers kunnen zelf echter onvoldoende stroom opwekken en kunnen te langzaam gaan kloppen. Daarom moet er een pacemaker worden ingebracht, die ervoor zorgt dat de hartkamers goed blijven samentrekken. 

Auteur: Susan Haveman, m.m.v. Ank van Drenth (arts Nederlandse Hartstichting) Met toestemming overgenomen uit de Libelle Nr.3 2006
(bron: hartklachten.web-log.nl)

----------


## kimmeke23

bedankt voor de informatie
ben ondertussen al 2 keer meegegaan naar de cardioloog met mijn papa hij heeft nu al enkele maanden hartritmestoornis die nog steeds niet weg is.
hij moet momenteel bloedverdunners nemen en eens zijn bloed goed is en dat 3 weken blijft mag hij medicatie beginnen nemen om het ritme weer normaal te krijgen

----------

